
Why Smart People Have Bad Ideas [2005] - joeyespo
http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html
======
sown
I want to do a startup but I can't think of anything people want that I could
implement. I'm not good at meeting people and hence, probably not good at
understanding what they want. Maybe I'm already doomed to failure.

~~~
Sakes
What are you working on right now?

~~~
krmmalik
A simple story writing game - the kind played at dinner parties or on a rainy
day. creating an online version. scratching my own itch but know the "problem"
exists for others.

~~~
Sakes
Thats good. The worst thing you could have said was that you we were not
working on anything.

Why do you want to be an entrepreneur?

Edit: oh sorry man, I thought that was sown replying hah.

------
pella
comments [ 1820 days ago ]:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=46386>

~~~
joeyespo
Thanks! Looks like this one has a 'www.' whereas the earlier one does not.
It's still a good though.

------
krmmalik
great article that has come at a good time. i've just exited from an 8yr
partnership because when we dived in we didnt think about what we were doing.
and interestingly im at a similar age to what PG was after astrix so there is
hope.

~~~
joelrunyon
How long did they spend time working on Artix?

~~~
krmmalik
I don't know. Probably not as long as i've spent working on the various things
i worked on, but what i'm saying is, that if someone that an inspirational
story of learning from failure.

------
adetayo
7 years later and this is still truer than ever.

------
amirmansour
Many are simply solutions looking for a problem.

------
truth_dude
"Why I Have to Read Stupid Titles Like This" - Title of my life

